# Schwinn SX 500



## Vbushnell (Apr 15, 2018)

View attachment 789187 View attachment 789188 


 

 

 

 

 

 1979 Schwinn SX 500 Scrambler.
For sale in the Sell-Trade:complete bicycle forum
Lester Schwinn stamped Magalloy metal wheels.  Schwinn Scrambler Tires.  Bendix 76 back brake and hub.  Schwinn Competition Seat.   Silver Mist Color.  Schwinn Union Pedals.
EQ serial number.
$500 shipped.
Call or text
2814706911

Thanks
Van Bushnell


----------



## Vbushnell (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 15, 2018)

Thats a great bike,,,,


----------



## Vbushnell (Apr 16, 2018)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> Thats a great bike,,,,



Thank you
That Steelers Black and Gold would look right at home in your store. 
Trade you for some Store Credit!  LOL

For real you have a great place........ I saw Thursday night Football crew do a quick walk through.  One of the nicest collections of vintage bikes around. 
The Museum tour is on my list.  
Thanks again

Van Bushnell


----------



## djpubba (Apr 26, 2018)

Looks new!


----------

